# Rotator Cuff Tendinitis



## pajohnson (Apr 10, 2015)

Can someone please tell me the ICD 10 code to use for this?
Thanks you!!


----------



## jeskla (Dec 3, 2015)

I am also having a hard time with this one. If the tendinitis is stated as calcific, then I use that code, but when the doctor documents "rotator cuff tendinitis, right shoulder" I am unsure of the correct code to use. We have been using M75.91- shoulder lesion unspecified. I feel like I should be using a specified code because biceps tendinitis has it's own code....
I do use the use the index first for tendinitis, this leads me to choose from either shoulder lesion  or Disorder, soft tissue due to use, overuse and pressure. I feel like I should be using M70.811 instead of the unspecified shoulder lesion code. Would someone please help me with this one?


----------

